# My new, temporary auto grow box



## ArtVandolay (Dec 9, 2009)

I took my old box down because it was going to be a problem when a buyer has my home inspected :hubba:.  It wasn't all that conspicuous except for all the vent hoses going in and out.  So I needed something as simple as possible to grow some autos in.  I decided on a cardboard wardrobe moving box.

Here is the multi-purpose panel, complete with exhaust fan, fresh air intake, 150 watt HPS ballast, electrical outlets and timer.  As you can see, it's already mounted to the fresh air source :hubba:





Here's the box, $13.65 with tax.




Here's my 150 watt HPS in a THG DIY cool tube




Here's my short stuff onyx female, about 3 weeks old and 15 inches high




And here is the box in full stealth mode




The whole thing comes apart and put in a box in about 10 minutes with nothing to see worth looking at :hubba:.

When I get back from vacation, I'm going to grow some russian rocket fuel in hempy buckets


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 9, 2009)

very cool...very incognito...I only worry because it is flamable...


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 9, 2009)

I saw where DOS did a similar thing with a U-Haul wardrobe box.... bet he'd have some feedback?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 9, 2009)

Good point, I thought about that, too.  But temps in the box are running in the low 70s and it really isn't any more flammable than my previous plywood framed box.  If anything it will just burn faster :hubba:.  Thanks for having a look, 2dog


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks, OHC.  I'll check in with him .


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Dec 9, 2009)

15 at 3 weeks. Nice auto there Art. She looks great.

Love that setup. 
Been waiting to see something of that Onyx. 
Cant wait to see another RRF grow either.


----------



## Locked (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice lil setup Art....can't wait for a smoke report on that onyx....I was eyeballing them.....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks, spear!  It just sexed 4 days ago (at 17 days).  I'll take it out of the box and get a better picture.  I harvested my first 2 onyx last week and have them drying in the attic.  The high temps stunted their growth and they were only 12 inches high at harvest.  One was mutliple cola and the other was a single.  I ran a potency test on them a few days ago and I'm really happy with it, can't wait to get them dried and cured .  They do have a diesel/fuel taste to them which the description didn't mention.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks, HL!  I need to get another seed order together and I'm going to get some more onyx


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 9, 2009)

Here's the onyx   Got some stretch - not getting good light penetration, decided not to paint the inside of the box white... when I get back next week I'm going to hook up the other 150 watt HPS.  Edit: that's a 2 tier 1 gallon nvthis condo bucket


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 9, 2009)

looking good art~


----------



## the chef (Dec 9, 2009)

Art art art,......you call yourself a true fan.......where's the duct tape?  I was thinking about that kinda set-up when i eventually move, very cool!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks, chef .  Don't worry, I have duct tape everywhere else to make up for it


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 9, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Thanks, chef . Don't worry, I have duct tape everywhere else to make up for it


 
I spotted some CAMO duct tape the other day - I love it - you can't even see it.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow!  Camo duct tape!  How cool is that?  I just bought new camo shorts yesterday, too .


----------



## the chef (Dec 9, 2009)

isn't she great! Camo d-tape i gotta find some!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi Art V!

:holysheep:

That's a great design Art...   Mine is much more humble than that.  I really love how your control/ventilation panel is so stealth... NICE!  I use a U Haul Mini-Wardrobe box that has a fairly heavy duty hanging bar that comes with box and it's 24 x 20 x 34.  It started as a drying box and I put a 4" hole for a HD cheapo 4" booster fan and some 2" intake holes down low in the box and I just picked up an extra carbon filter to put on it too...  But recently I had to make room when I transplanted some seedlings in my veg closet so I moved my cloning bubbler and all of my small veg mommies into the box for a few weeks under a 2' 4 bulb t5.  I've got my veg scene back to normal now but the box worked pretty well.

Peace!​


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 9, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> isn't she great! Camo d-tape i gotta find some!


 
Is this thread highjack complete yet?
camo duct tape dot com - no cheet mon


----------



## ninja farmer (Dec 9, 2009)

hell yeah camo duct tape! sign me up


----------



## mgjscdhl (Dec 16, 2009)

great low coast setup.
from the pictures it seems you are using a hps streetlight with ballast inside, did I guess right? If so, could you upload some more pictures of how its hooked up?


----------



## zipflip (Dec 16, 2009)

:watchplant:  
 say, ART...
 did you have a GJ before this ever, cuz come to thiink of it i dont recall seeing a GJ from you ever on here. unless i just must have totally let it slip my mind :doh:
  :stoned:
  :48:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey, mgj!  The light is one of those $20 150 watt HPS that were available online for a short while.  The ballast is mounted on the panel .  It's actually a dual 150 watt - I just hooked the 2nd one up, too.  The Hemp Goddess has a thread in the DIY forum about the dual 150 watt HPS.


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 3, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I spotted some CAMO duct tape the other day - I love it - you can't even see it.


 

:rofl:  how ya spot it then?


----------

